# favorite saugeye/walleye lure for trolling



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

what is everyones favorite lure for catching eyes when trolling ?


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Anything Rapala or even a hot-n-tot.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

rapala shad raps get my vote when trolling.


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

I like Rapalas too but lately flicker shads have been producing for me. Especially like flicker shads price. always got at least one of each in the water.


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

When trolling what size line,how much line do you leave out?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It depends on the body of water and many other factors, but Shad Raps and Hot n Tots can be hard to beat on the inland lakes. Wally Divers are another great producer at times.


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

If saugeye fishing, you need to let out enough line to feel the crankbait ticking the bottom. You will almost constantly be raising or lowering the rod tip to maintain contact, or letting line in/out. 

If you're not in bottom contact, you're not saugeye fishing. It makes it hard to run more than one rod per angler. 

Walleye are much more likely to suspend. You typically want the lure to run a few feet above whatever depth they are at. Good sonar, the Precision Trolling Guide and line counter reels help make that happen. 

If walleyes are suspending in open water, it is easier to run multiple lines and inline planer boards. Set each lure out with a different amount of line out and let the fish tell you want they want. Usually it works best to have the shallowest lures the farthest from the boat.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

is it possible to run planer boards while trolling eyes or is the matter of ticking the bottom make it to difficult? i want to fish an exra man in the boat and with 2 peps(4poles) im running out of area to fish. any ideas?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

ive run 4 out of my 10 ft boat. ask long as your lures are running straight and u dont make to many big turns u should be alright.


----------

